# Smoked Haddock success



## cdn offroader (Jun 16, 2014)

Got a kilo of skinless haddock fillets from an east coast buddy to try out. Cured in a salt-sugar brine with cure #1 for a few hours, rinsed and then set in the fridge overnight to dry. Dried a bit more in the smoker for about an hour, then warm-smoked with a 50-50 blend of apple and maple pellets for an hour, then 3 more hours in the smoker to dry out some more.













IMG_2474.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Jun 16, 2014






Plain...













IMG_2475.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Jun 16, 2014






Maple glazed with one coat of dark maple syrup before smoking













IMG_2476.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Jun 16, 2014






end results, turned out very good, but a bit salty(not inedible though) next time will soak the fish for an hour in fresh water, rather than just rinse. Smoke flavour was perfect. I would prefer them to have skin I think for smoking, but the skinless fillets turned out pretty good for a first run. My buddy loved it so that was the main thing.


----------



## tonybel (Jun 16, 2014)

Looks great. Glad to hear your friend liked it.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 17, 2014)

Hey that looks delicious! I love haddock! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 18, 2014)

Looks very yummy. Haddock is one of my favorite fish. I usually smoke 4-5lbs batches with same weight in cod.













IMG_20140618_172730.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jun 18, 2014


















IMG_20140618_173356.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jun 18, 2014


----------



## cdn offroader (Jun 18, 2014)

Yeah it was a good reminder for me how much I like smoked fish. I overloaded on salmon working a salmon troller on the west coast for a few summers and lost my taste for it, but this is something I can still enjoy.


----------



## disco (Jun 18, 2014)

My missus loves haddock. I will have to try smoking it! Thanks for the post.

Disco


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice! Haddock has been a fav for years...JJ


----------

